#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Визит Рабтен Тулку Ринпоче в Москву и Санкт Петербург

## Vadgr

В сентябре 2015 года, по приглашению учеников, Москву и Санкт Петербург посетит Рабтен Тулку Ринпоче.
Рабтен Тулку Ринпоче родился 26 октября 1966 г. в Латане, Тибет. Принял монашеские обеты гецула в монастыре Гонче, Латан, где изучал грамматику тибетского языка и введение в философию. В стремлении получить высшее буддийское образование в 1985 году совершил пеший переход через Гималаи в Индию. В Индии поступил на обучение в монастырский университет Дрепунг Гоманг.
В 1986 году был признан Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой XIV реинкарнацией геше Рабтена, большого буддийского ученого, философа и учителя, имевшего множество учеников. В том же году Рабтен Тулку Ринпоче принял полные монашеские обеты гелонга.
Изучив полный курс буддийской философии за 20 лет, в 2006 году он успешно сдал экзамены на ученую степень геше-лхарамба. Рабтен Тулку Ринпоче также прошел курс ваджрного наставника в тантрическом монастыре Гьдюмед. Не останавливаясь на достигнутом, Рабтен Тулку Ринпоче постоянно совершенствуется в Дхарме.
Рабтен Тулку Ринпоче уже посещал Россию в 2009, 2010 и 2011 годах, даровав комментарии к лориг, ламриму Чже Цонкапы и другие наставления.

Москве в период с 14-18 будут даны практические комментарии на текст Ламы Цонкапы "Краткое изложение поэтапного пути к просветлению" 
скачать текст https://yadi.sk/i/QaVj2geWis2Xs
Чже Цонкапа 1357-1419 основоположник тибетской буддийской традиции гелуг, почитаемый на равне с Буддой Шакьямуни.
Это сочинение ламы Цонкапы представляет собой краткое изложение
постепенного Пути для трёх уровней развития личности — практикующих
начальных, средних и высших способностей. Текст чрезвычайно сжат и
даёт лишь общие представления об этапах этого Пути. Каждое содержащееся в тексте изречение является практикой, например размышление о драгоценной человеческой жизни и непостоянстве. Важнейшие этапы духовного пути, изложенные в сутрах, представлены в этом трактате в форме руководства для практики. Текст чрезвычайно краток, информационно насыщен и удобен для медитации, является квинтэссенцией мудрости буддистского пути!

*14,15,16,17,18 сентября в 19.30* по адресу Москва, 1-й Магистральный тупик, дом 11, Бизнес Центр Ярд, Йога Студия ШАНТИ.
подробная схема проезда.
http://www.shanti2.ru/contacts

*19 сентября в 12.00* по адресу Москва, 1-й Магистральный тупик, дом 11, Бизнес Центр Ярд, Йога Студия ШАНТИ будет проведен буддийский ритуал "Благословение Тары", направленный на устранения препятвий в практике и жизненном благополучии. На ритуал для благословения можно принести , конфеты, печенье, молоко, которые вы сможете забрать собой
От всего сердца благодарим, Йога Студию ШАНТИ за безвозмездно предоставленное помещение и гостеприимство!

----------

Chhyu Dorje (05.09.2015), Dechen Norzang (04.09.2015), Гошка (05.09.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

А Когда в Санкт Петербурге?!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> А Когда в Санкт Петербурге?!


11, 12 и 13-го сентября в дацане. Программа и время пока не уточнены.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (05.09.2015)

----------


## Максим Перепелица

Вот здесь есть программа для Петербургского Дацана http://vk.com/dazanspb

----------

Chhyu Dorje (06.09.2015)

----------

